# Trend Pivot Frame jig



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

This thing has dropped about $50 in the last couple of weeks. Don't know if it fits the T-4 either. Just an FYI
http://www.amazon.com/Trend-PFJ-SET...UTF8&coliid=I22ZLM9AYCXM9A&colid=OIRQ8BUMJRXI


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi John,

You might like to change the title of this thread if you can.

The title says "Triton" but the ad refers to a Trend PFJ?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> You might like to change the title of this thread if you can.
> 
> The title says "Triton" but the ad refers to a Trend PFJ?


You Aussies are a sharp lot, Harry caught me too.... Must have had a brain cramp on that one....

I don't think I can edit the title, Maybe Mark or another admin type can.... Humble apologies.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

there ya go John.....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> there ya go John.....


:thank_you2::thank_you2::thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

T4 router below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18CUKZo2JUE
=====


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> T4 router below
> 
> YouTube - Trend Pivot Frame Jig
> =====


Sweet and clean handmade copy, BJ... do you have any measured drawings and specs?

Bob


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I used to be pedantic and needed sizes and specs to confirm my design before manufacture. Experience will tell that you to use what you have to do the job. The bolts could be a larger dia, the rails whatever size you have, in plastic, metal or wood. Bob's is a good copy with what he knows are improvements. Collect a few pictures of the beast and have a go. If it works well, great, if not make adjustments to the design. I use solid bars rather than studding. My "wheels" are 1 piece, etc. Go for it. My major mistake was to make things too big and chunky. So strong enough.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Thanks

No plans or drawings, sorry,I use the manual and a bit of math to get the specs..
I have updated it a bit with red knobs and solid longer rods.(5/16" diam.)see 2nd.link below, for quicker adjustment and so the router can slide on the rods easy.
Note....the T4 router works well for this jig,it has a 6mm hole drilled and taped in the base that many routers don't have,I used a 1/4-20 all thread and just recut the threads on one end to fit in the (6mm) hole in the base for cir.work..

Manual ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/22583-trend-jig.html

Router Forums
=====




thistlefly said:


> Sweet and clean handmade copy, BJ... do you have any measured drawings and specs?





thistlefly said:


> Bob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What increase in speed did you achieve by changing to red knobs Bob?


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> No plans or drawings, sorry,I use the manual and a bit of math to get the specs..
> I have updated it a bit with red knobs and solid longer rods.(5/16" diam.)see 2nd.link below, for quicker adjustment and so the router can slide on the rods easy.
> ...




Thanks, Bob. I took a look at the Trend commercial version, and it didn't look like the T4 was compatible... so your version was just what I wanted/needed to see.  (Taking a look at the manual, I'm wondering whether this kit fits the T4 after all, though...)

I'll work out measurements and such from the manual, and when I get around to that I'll try to capture it as a plan.

(Mike, my day job is writing software. Design before build is sort of in my DNA by now, and it works the same way for woodwork (for me) as in software: I work out most of the kinks by adjusting the plan, and end up with fewer "throwaway" versions.  )

Thanks again, bj-

Bob :sold:​


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

We all know that red is hot and fast just like my truck.  it's mind thing. LOL

=======



harrysin said:


> What increase in speed did you achieve by changing to red knobs Bob?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" fits the T4 after all " not 100% sure but many of the Trend routers are ( 3 1/4" OC ) and others ( Makita 3 1/4"OC ) use the same edge guide just like the Porter Cable routers (2 5/8" OC and 3 1/4" OC) it would make sense that they would use the same hole pattern for many of the smaller routers as well but who knows.

=======



thistlefly said:


> Thanks, Bob. I took a look at the Trend commercial version, and it didn't look like the T4 was compatible... so your version was just what I wanted/needed to see.  (Taking a look at the manual, I'm wondering whether this kit fits the T4 after all, though...)
> 
> I'll work out measurements and such from the manual, and when I get around to that I'll try to capture it as a plan.
> 
> ...


----------

